# Red Snapper - Paradise Hole, CM Hole, other spots to the SE



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Spring Break so me and a buddy took our sons. Launched around 8:45, cleared the pass around 9 and headed SE to public #'s for the Paradise hole. 1st couple #'s showed nothing so started to head S and marked some activity. Got a lot of bait stolen but my buddy did manage a 25" snapper on squid. I had something hit my double drop rig (squid) and take me to the bottom, never turned it, felt like an AJ, peeled drag straight down, got broke off.

Moved on to the S towards the "CM Hole", 1st couple places showed nothing/ Pulled in the lines and began to head NE a little and the bottom machine lit up big time. Anchored here for a little bit and caught a dozen Ruby's, a couple whites, but nothing big. My bottom machine stayed lit up from one side of the screen to the other the whole time we were here but everything we caught was small. We fished a variety of rigs/methods - double drop squid, freelined cig, live bait, etc, not much action outside of Rubys and Porgies. Water here was about 100 feet deep. Water was a cloudy green.

Decided to hit one more spot closer in and got into the Red Snapper, 16", 19", 21" etc. All keepers if it were June 1. We had a lot of action here. Current was moving fast, SW to NE. I can't wait to fish this area some more as I was marking structure/fish everywhere.

Water was murky everywhere. I'll try to post some pics later in case anyone forget what a Red Snapper looks like. 

Great day on the water for Father and Sons. The boys had a blast, saw the Blue Angels on the way out, a little bumpy, especially on the way in but didn't matter. 

Would love to know what owned me at the Paradise Hole.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work Jody.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That was a great report with a lot of good info! Thanks for the pics and for taking the time to post. Did you put any of the rubies or white snapper down on the bottom? I am thinking a shark might have grabbed what you had on your dropper rig but then it would have been unusual for them to take you straight to the bottom.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I tried to freeline the ruby in 100 feet of water at the spot near the CM hole, no takers.



I've fought plenty of sharks before and I don't think this was a shark. I'm not an AJ expert but it reminded me of every AJ I've ever had on the line x5. It definitely went straight down, in long lunges. It broke me off at the leader and my leader (50# fluorocarbon) was cut as clean as any cutoff I've ever had. No fray, no curl, nothing, just a straight clean cut.



My reel on this fight was a Shimano, can't remember the model, one of the smaller Shimano reels but I've caught AJ's and big Snapper on it before. The drag was as tight as it would go and it still managed to take line from me.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report..have to love the look on that young man's face ! Congrats!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Great report. I like reading the info as much as the catching part. I know you may not believe me but rubys are excellent to eat. Quick to clean also, you just need about 5 per person though. Taste a LOT like crappie.


----------

